# Blasts splitting



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

I have just recently read that there is a hi chance of blasts splitting   I never realised that this was the case, I am hopefully going to have 2 blasts transferred if they thaw well, now I am not so sure, I had 2 3 days transferred before and both implanted, though lost one at 12 weeks. My consultant never mentioned this to me before.    Of course I would like to maximise our chances of a baby, but not at the cost of having 3/4 babies with serious health issues.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Where did you read this? I remember one of the nurses at my clinic telling me it was rare for that to happen. She'd only seen it twice in years.


----------



## Erin77 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi naddie
I had a set of one fresh blast in 2010 which resulted in the birth of our gorgeous son. In 2013 we did another fresh transfer of single blast. At the 7 week scan there were 2 heartbeats. I was in total shock as due to my history I thought it was safest not to carry twins. Unfortunately I misscarried both at 11 weeks, their outlook was never good as unusually they shared both a sac and a placenta. 
This was an even bigger shock as exactly the same thing had happened to my bedt friend 6 weeks earlier following set. She went on to have one healthy girl but very sadly lost the other at 24 weeks, I think it is fair to say her whole pregnancy was quite traumatic. 
I've asked questions about this since and been told it was just one of those things and although small there is a higher incidence with blast transfer.
We have since had 2 failed fet and will soon embark on a fresh round of ivf. On transfer day I always question my decision for set but fall back to the fact that my desire for another baby cannot override the health of any future baby or my health- as my son is my priority.
I'm sorry if I've made your decision harder but I just wanted to let you know that although splitting is rare there is always a chance.
I wish you all the luck, Erin x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Thank you for your reply, sorry to hear of your sad loss, one of the girls on another post said her clinic refused to transfer 2 blasts due to them splitting, even though she was going private. I will speak to my consultant before transfer, he did tell me that if 1 embie implants then its more than likely both will, but never spoke of them splitting. I don't mind carrying twins, and I know the risks from my previous icsi, but no way for health reasons, on my behalf and or any future babies would I chance carrying any more than 2.


----------



## fat_cassy (Jun 24, 2012)

We were warned of the chance of blasts splitting from the beginning from our clinic, higher chance again if they use assisted hatching.
We were also told it id for that reason (splitting) that we will only ever do single transfers.
You have to have a really good reason to have more than 1 transferred in NZ now days.


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you dont mind but Ive just been reading your posts about blasts splitting. I am looking into having a FET in the next month or two.

At my consultation the consaltant said they would aim to put the best of my two blasts back but if neither of them didnt thaw to great they would put them both back......

Ive always been worried about having two put back just incase it was a twin pregnancy now im even more concerned that my blast(s) may split.... I didnt know this could happen, maybe silly of me..

Really hope i have one really good blast so that the desion is taken away from me if to have the two put back.

Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

It really rarely happens.  Even if you transferred 2, it's more probable to get bnf than to have them split. Twins do happen, though, but also less often.


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I had heard of blasts splitting and googled this and I think the statistics were about 2-3% of blast transfers resulted in an indentical twin prgnancy, so a chance but not a huge one!


----------



## astrila (Sep 26, 2012)

My clinic would only transfer one blast unless they were of poor quality and then they would put two in.

I had one blast put back and it split. I now have gorgeous identical boys.


----------



## tina11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi 

I just wanted to tell you about my situation. 

We had 2 fresh cycles with day 5 blast transfers both bfn. 

Then for our fet we transferred 2 blasts. Both implanted and one split so I am pregnant with triplets. We has icsi which creates a fault line so can slit. 

We are going through a very difficult time as it's a high risk pregnancy. Also the identical are sharing a placenta. 

Before this happend to me I would say transfer 2 but now I would say 1, especially as you did get pregnant last time.

Good luck hun 

Xx
Xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Or you could be like *sturne* and have two blasts put back and both splitting, resulting in her beautiful quads


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

thank you for your replies, in the end I had 2 3 day embie transferred, they didn't go to blast, I know there is still a chance on them splitting, but less of a chance as they are 3 day xx


----------

